# OT Forum: Que es el deal-eo?



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Dec 20, 2003)

It was advertised as a 2 week experiment, and we're past that mark.  Is it for keeps?  *crosses fingers for "no"*  If it is, can you guys at least turn on postcounts for it?


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 20, 2003)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> Is it for keeps? *crosses fingers for "no"* If it is, can you guys at least turn on postcounts for it?



No offense, my wrangling friend, but that strikes me as really funny.    I mean, why would you want the post counts turned on?  Wouldn't it just encourage a certain kind of poster to go overboard in a forum you don't think should even exist?

I'm not hassling you.  Teasing?  yeah.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 20, 2003)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> certain kind of poster


----------



## Gnarlo (Dec 20, 2003)

**Quickly shoves his SpamBot 3000 back under the couch cushions**

Why, Buttercup, what _ever_ do you mean?


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Dec 20, 2003)

I don't care what people post in there or how often they do it.  To me, they just took a nice little fun thing out of the general forum and turned it into a neutered Nutkinland.  But if it's no longer an experiment, then make it a real forum and be done with it.

 It just seems like Morrus has forgotten about it.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 20, 2003)

Certainly not. We're discussing it right now, and have been for a few days. Once all the mods weigh in on the subject we'll let you know.

Personally, I really like General without OT threads and with P&P threads. There's some good, crunchy stuff going on in there right now.

TW, why do you want post counts turned on in here?


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 21, 2003)

I think Crothian should change his title to Postmaster General.  Especially if OT posts count.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Dec 21, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> TW, why do you want post counts turned on in here?




I thought I was pretty explanatory in my second post, but to clarify: 

Being that the "two-week experiment" time limit had come and gone, it seemed like this OT Behemoth was here to stay. I hadn't seen anything from you, Morrus or Eric stating otherwise.  I felt like, well here it is, like it or not.  Why don't they make it official?.  Right now, it's semi-official status is making it look like EN World's red-headed stepchild.  Activating postcounts and giving it a real name (I detest all references to the Hive, and that "Nemry" thing is just confusing) would go a long way to legitimizing it, IMHO.

Besides (since you guys saw fit to stick the Hivemind in there), isn't the whole point of the Hivemind to raise one's postcount?  I'm shocked they get any Hive posts in there. [/only slightly tongue-in-cheek]

BTW, as long as I've got the Kitty's ear: what changed?  Morrus and Eric's arguments against an OT forum always seemed pretty rational to me, and they never dropped any "maybes".  Why change?  Why now?


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 21, 2003)

Aw; you don't like the Hive?  Well don't worry; after your assimilation, you'll feel differently.  I know I did.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 22, 2003)

We've decided to keep it, folks.  The experiment went well, and we're pretty happy with the results.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Dec 22, 2003)

Rock.

Rock and roll all night.

_And part of every day._

Pass me the hookah.


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 22, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> Pass me the hookah.



Are you the hookah smoking caterpillar that's given us the call?

Call Alice, when she's ten feet tall.


----------



## the Jester (Dec 23, 2003)

I for one am glad we're keeping it- I like the way it's worked out.

Thanks, guys!


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm glad people have a well-delineated place that they know where certain topics should go now.

I'm glad that General Discussion will now be spared the non-gaming fluff.

I think the title of the OT Forum is very very silly, and should simply be called "Off Topic Forum".


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 23, 2003)

Heh - I think we'll keep changing it when the whim strikes us.


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 24, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Heh - I think we'll keep changing it when the whim strikes us.



_*strikes PCat with a whim*_  

Hey, this is more fun that beating Hong with a stick.


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 24, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Heh - I think we'll keep changing it when the whim strikes us.



That makes it look like Moderator whimsy is more important than ease of navigation.


----------

